# Custom MSI Afterburner skin



## Sleepless (May 22, 2014)

I've made a couple of skins for Afterburner, all colors come in one download. The first one was made a while ago and has more of a traditional Afterburner feel, whereas the second skin removes a few of the default buttons and hides the monitoring panel until it is needed. I tried to keep a clean look with both skins although removing a few buttons helped in the second skin. Here are the links to the download pages and a preview of each skin, thanks for looking.

http://awfulsquadmate.deviantart.com/art/MSi-Afterburner-Skin-455605233






http://www.deviantart.com/art/Lucid-MSI-Afterburner-Skin-488940997





http://www.deviantart.com/art/S3-MSI-Afterburner-Skin-536612115


----------



## Toothless (May 22, 2014)

I love the color scheme. Would work well with my background.


----------



## Sleepless (Jun 1, 2014)

Bump for more colors, the gold, green and red are new! Updated the first post, still no legacy version as of now.


----------



## Sleepless (Oct 17, 2014)

Bump for adding a new skin . also, updated op


----------



## Toothless (Oct 17, 2014)

Keep them coming! They look great!


----------



## manofthem (Oct 17, 2014)

That's awesome, great work!  Thanks


----------



## Sleepless (Oct 17, 2014)

Lightbulbie said:


> Keep them coming! They look great!





manofthem said:


> That's awesome, great work!  Thanks


Thank you both!


----------



## Sleepless (May 31, 2015)

Made another Afterburner skin, added it to the op. I may add more colors in the future.


----------



## Sleepless (Aug 11, 2015)

Giving this thread a bump. Added a couple variants to my most recent skin. There is now a version with the monitoring panel visible with a non-transparent background by default. Updated third skin image in op.


----------



## basco (Aug 11, 2015)

love those skins-thank you very much sleepless


----------



## Sleepless (Aug 11, 2015)

basco said:


> love those skins-thank you very much sleepless


Thanks, glad you like them!


----------

